# A Day in the Life



## USM C-2 (Oct 27, 2010)

Not an average day, mind you. That would bore you to tears. But maybe worth your time.

0900, leaving main campus. Gas, car wash, coffee and head to the Gulf Coast. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USM C-2 (Oct 27, 2010)

1030. Gulfport. If you ever ate a banana, chances are it came through here.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USM C-2 (Oct 27, 2010)

1035. Rolling along Beach Boulevard. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USM C-2 (Oct 27, 2010)

1040. At the Gulf Park campus. All the oak trees here were underwater during Katrina. The last of the buildings just reopened last year, they were gutted by the storm surge.










The Friendship Oak.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## visible25 (Feb 7, 2012)

Pretty cool, is all this your jurisdiction? Or is it on your way to Campus?


ps I know this may be a safety concern for some, but I think would be cool if other LEOs did the same thing (post a few pictures from their shift) I dunno, just thinking aloud!


----------



## USM C-2 (Oct 27, 2010)

visible25 said:


> Pretty cool, is all this your jurisdiction? Or is it on your way to Campus?
> 
> ps I know this may be a safety concern for some, but I think would be cool if other LEOs did the same thing (post a few pictures from their shift) I dunno, just thinking aloud!


Our jurisdiction is property owned or controlled by the university. That is several facilities, but until recently we were only responsible for the main campus. Soon we will take over responsibility for four more mid-sized properties and I am traveling a lot getting the infrastructure in place.

Our rules prohibit me from posting sensitive info or law enforcement operations, but things like this are generally considered ok.


----------



## visible25 (Feb 7, 2012)

USM C-4 said:


> Our jurisdiction is property owned or controlled by the university. That is several facilities, but until recently we were only responsible for the main campus. Soon we will take over responsibility for four more mid-sized properties and I am traveling a lot getting the infrastructure in place.
> 
> Our rules prohibit me from posting sensitive info or law enforcement operations, but things like this are generally considered ok.


Oh okay, that makes a lot of sense!

And I didn't mean take photos of calls or whatnot, but more of what you're doing today -just taking photos of things you pass during your day.

Pretty cool, can't wait to see how it pans out!


----------



## BxDetSgt (Jun 1, 2012)

Fox and Westchester, 1 block from office. If you ever smoked crack it probably came through here.


----------



## BxDetSgt (Jun 1, 2012)

Downtown Boxborough.


----------



## HistoryHound (Aug 30, 2008)

Wow, it's really changed since the last time I was there. Almost didn't recognize it.


----------



## visible25 (Feb 7, 2012)

HistoryHound said:


> Wow, it's really changed since the last time I was there. Almost didn't recognize it.


Was it the burnt out car?


----------



## USM C-2 (Oct 27, 2010)

Off to lunch at the Cajun Crawfish Shack right on the beach. But first.... TRAIN!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hush (Feb 1, 2009)

Was that NYC pic recent??


----------



## BxDetSgt (Jun 1, 2012)

I will never tell (1980's I think,) but it really is a block away from where I am sitting, I would much rather be going to the Crawfish Shack.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

I need to see a pic of Southern Blvd and Tiffiney old family location in the 50's I know it has changed from the old Irish neighborhood LOL


----------



## BxDetSgt (Jun 1, 2012)

Yes it has.


----------



## USM C-2 (Oct 27, 2010)

1525. Crossing Lake Ponchartrain. Not on the famous 27-mile Causeway, but on the less famous I-10 hi rises.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USM C-2 (Oct 27, 2010)

1550. The Crescent City....










Really....










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USM C-2 (Oct 27, 2010)

1720. On the way to the arena at Tulane.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USM C-2 (Oct 27, 2010)

1745. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USM C-2 (Oct 27, 2010)

1759. Pre game warm ups.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USM C-2 (Oct 27, 2010)

1909. Starting lineups introduced. USM has an advantage in fans since Tulane is on spring break.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USM C-2 (Oct 27, 2010)

1945. Under four to go in the half. Up by 7.

As you would expect in New Orleans, the pep band at Tulane is pretty damned good.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USM C-2 (Oct 27, 2010)

2006. About to begin second half, up by 14. Unlike most college arenas, Tulane sells beer. It is New Orleans, after all.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USM C-2 (Oct 27, 2010)

2047. 2:00 left, up by 19. I believe we may win.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USM C-2 (Oct 27, 2010)

2105. Post game radio interview.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USM C-2 (Oct 27, 2010)

2120. Post game, and pre bus ride, meal.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FTH (Sep 11, 2013)

Looks like it was a very exciting and a very long day! 
Drive home safely


----------



## USM C-2 (Oct 27, 2010)

FTH said:


> Looks like it was a very exciting and a very long day!
> Drive home safely


Not yet.....

2150. Loading the bus.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USM C-2 (Oct 27, 2010)

2347. Arriving back at home coliseum. Fans waiting for the team.










Coach addressing the crowd.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USM C-2 (Oct 27, 2010)

0040. Finally home. 297 miles driven, 7/8 of a tank of gas. Helluva day, certainly not the norm. Hope everyone enjoyed the travelogue, or whatever it was. 

Night, all...


----------

